# مش عارفة اشكر



## ميرنا (21 مايو 2011)

مش عارفة اشكرك يارب ولا حتى فى حاجة معزيانى كنت بحاول اتمساك بس مش قادرة نفسى مكسورة فيا ومرة 
مش عارفة اقول كلو للخير طاب كان فين خيرك من الاول ليه سبتنى كل ده 
دنا فى عز مكنت لابسة دبلت واحد وماشية جنبه مكنت حاسة انى مراته ومع تانى مقابله مع مينا كنت حاسة انى مراته
بلاش دى يارب بلاش احساسى صلااتى ودموعى كانت فين بلاش كل ده ليه سبتنى حبيته  ليه سبتنى سنة انا طول الايام اللى فاتت بحاول اقنع نفسى انى خلااص هتبعتلى الاحسن ولسه هدرسة ولسه هبتدى فى شقة من جديد بس مش عارفة ومش قادرة 
لما انتا عارف انى مفيش نصيب ليه سبتنى
 سهل عليك تجرح اول كلمة قلتهالك قبل ما الموضوع يبتدى مش هستحمل فك تانى ليه بتعمل فيا كده انتا حنين وطيب طاب ليه مش معايا بحاول اقول كلو للخير بس مش مقتنعة بحاول اقول اكيد بتتمنالى احسن بس مش عارفة لما بتتمنالى احسن كنت عملت زى الاولانى شهرين ولا تلاته وفكيت لكن سنة كسرت نفسى فيا ان كنت بتجرح وتعصب ليه جرحتنى قلتلك ادبنى فى كل حاجة لكن ابعد عن قلبى ان كنت بتعصب اسبوع بتدمر قدام عنيك مشاعر مكسرة وقلب من كتر النار بقى رماد وعيون ذبلت وشاخت 
مش عارفة اقولك ايه مش انتا اللى جبلتنى وخلقتنى مش انتا اللى عرفنى وحاسسنى طاب ليه انتا برضو اللى تجرحنى يريتنى كنت موت ولا اكون فى الموقف ده هتقولى لست تعلم ما انا صانع الان ولكنك ستفهم فيما بعد
افهم ايه انك ممكن تكون شيلى الافضل طاب ليه تجرحنى عشان تدينى الافضل انا اتعصرت مبقتش انفع تانى واخيرا مش عارفة اشكر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مايو 2011)

*ميرنا عتاب ربنا ميكونش كده *
*عتاب ربنا بالصلاه والخضوع لارادته *
*متخليش حبك لحاجه ينسيكي حبك لربنا *
*انتي مش محتاجك اني اقولك ربنا عارف صالحنا اكتر من اي مخلوق*
*حتي ولو كان المخلوق ده انتي *
*صلي يا ميرنا ومن قلبك وصدقيني هتفرحي قريب*
*وانا عندي احساس قوي ان انتي ومينا هترجعوا تاني *
*وابقي اعزميني يا سيتي *
*وحتي لو خلاص مفيش نصيب 
انتي بجد حد طيب اوي بدليل اللي انتي فيه 
وربنا هيبعتلك الاحسن منه بمراحل صدقيني
*
*وبجد كله للخير *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مايو 2011)

*مرنوون حبيبتى انا بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه
انا يمكن عشت معاكى الحلم من بعيد
كنت متابعه معاكى ادق التفاصيل 
عارفه انك كنتى فى قمة فرحتك وان الصدمه كانت قويه عليكى 
لكن صدقينى انا واثقه فى عوض ربنا
واثقه انه رايد لبنته الافضل فى الوقت اللى هو يشوفه انسبلك مع شخص يقدرك ويحبك حب حقيقى
فتره وهتعدى صلى من قلبك وعاتبى ربنا هو مش هيزعل منك لانه حاسس بالمك وهيرسلك تعزياته خليكى واثقه فى كده
.....................
ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
برفعلك قلبى وهو بيبكى برجوك يا رب
ان تنظر بعين الشفقه لبنتك .. بدد احزانها وحل بسلامك العجيب فى قلبها
نحن نعلم ان مشيئتك هى الاصلح وواثقين فى وعودك لولادك
نعلم ان لكل شىء تحت سماواتك وقت 
سامح ضعفاتنا البشريه وتقبل عتابنا ليك لانك ابانا وعالم بحالنا
اعطى لبنتك الفرح والهدوء والرضا والامل من جديد
وننتظر ان تعوضها يا رب بالافضل ويكون من اختيارك وبحسب مشيئتك الصالحه لحياتها

++اميييييييين ++​*


----------



## ميرنا (21 مايو 2011)

ملاك فاقد الامل قال:


> *ميرنا عتاب ربنا ميكونش كده *
> *عتاب ربنا بالصلاه والخضوع لارادته *
> *متخليش حبك لحاجه ينسيكي حبك لربنا *
> *انتي مش محتاجك اني اقولك ربنا عارف صالحنا اكتر من اي مخلوق*
> ...


كل اللى عدى قلتوله مش بحبى لحد بنسى حب خالص بس وجعنى اوى


----------



## sparrow (21 مايو 2011)

*مش عارفه اقولك ايه بس هحكيلك قصه من فترة طويله مريت بيها مع اقرب صديقاتي*
*يمكن كنت بفكر انزلها في المنتدي هي ومجموعه قصص واقعيه مؤلمة ويكون اسمها *​

*لله الحكمه ولنا الالم *​


*بس اهو مجاش وقت **يمكن دا وقت القصه دي*
*البنت دي من اعز صديقاتي وجت ارتبطت بولد وحست ان ربنا الي اختاره ليها وارتبطت بيه واتجوزوا **والمفروض هو كان هيسافر وهي تحصله وفعلا قعدوا مع بعض شهر واحد وهو سافر وهي المفروض تحصله **لكن لمشكله ما هي مرضتش تسافر طبعا محدش من اسرتها كان عارف ولا اي حد غيري انا وهي*
*والصراحه انا قلتلها متقليش دي مشاكل خاصه بينكم*
*المهم حصل كذا مشكله نقدر نقول انهم مشاكل تافهه زودا حجم المشكله الاساسيه المهم البنت فاض بيها*
*وراحت قالت لمامتها طبعا الدنيا قامت ومامتها قالت لباباها والموضوع كبر وكان المفروض انه ينزل عشان يعرفوا يحلوا المشكله*
*المهم الولد فضل يماطل فيهم لمدة سنه بحالها عقبال ما نزل*
*نهيكي عن الي حصل خلال السنه ونفسيه البنت والبيت كله *
*مامتها تعبت جداا وبباها نزل من سفره وحجات كتير *
*غير كمان بعد ما نزل وكم المشاكل الي حصلت*
*بعد صراعات ومشاكل لا حصر لها لا يحتملها اي شخص انتهي الموضوع بالطلاق*​ 

*البنت اطلقت وهي مقعدتش غير شهر واحد بس معاه ومع ذلك اطلقت بعد سنه*​ 
*انا عن نفسي كنت بقلها ان رغم قسوة المشكله بس يمكن ربنا حطها في طريقك عشان يمنع شر اكبر*
*وان كله للخير وربنا هيعوض*
*الصراحه البنت كانت قويه والحمد لله عدت المشكله*
*مع استمرار مضايقه الزوج السابق ليها واستفزازة بشكل غريب *
*وبعد مرور كام سنه *
*اتعرفت علي ولد كويس خالص وحبوا بعض وبالفعل ارتبطوا وعملت خطوبه*
*بعد الخطوبه علطول باسبوع واحد الولد يتعب ويدخل مستشفي ويكتشف ان عنده فيرسي سي وكمان حالته صعبه ومتاخرة*
*طبعا لان الولد كويس وابن ناس قالها ومحبش يربطها معاه وفك الخطوبه رغم محاولتها المتكررة انها مش عاوزة تتخلي عنه*
*لكن في النهايه الموضوع خلص والبنت ربنا كان معزيها وحاولت تخرج نفسها واهو الحمد لله فات سنه عن الموضوع لحد دلوقتي والبنت كويسه *
*البنت كانت قويه وارادتها كويسه شافت ان مفيش حل ومفيش في ايدها حاجة تعملها ادي الله وادي حكمته زي ما بيقولوا *
*نزلت دورت علي شغل والصراحه فرق معاها كتير لانه ضيع اغلب يومها *​ 
*طبعا انا نفسي مكنتش عارفه اعزيها ازاي **اقلها ايها التجربه الاولي كنا بنقول ربنا يعوضك*
*طيب والتانيه طيب ليه ربنا حطها في سكتها طب ليه ربنا طب ليه ربنا*
*التجربتين بالفعل اصعب من احتمال اي بنت انا يمكن حكيت المختصر اووي *​ 
*اسئله كتير ابعد من حكمتنا البشريه*
*واعظم تفسير لها انها لا تفسر بالفعل لا تفسر*
*بس في النهايه لازم نثق ان كله للخير ويمكن ربنا حط قدامنا التجربه الصعبه دي علشان يمنع عننا تجربه اصعب زي مرض صعب علاجه او موت احد الاحباب او مشكله كبيرة*
*ليكي مفيش فيها مخرج يعني*
*المهم قولي يارب شيل عني انا مش قادرة واديني القوة والاحتمال اني اصبر واحتمل*
*واديني الايمان بيك وبارادتك والرجاء فيك *
*وامين هيسمع ويستجيب *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 مايو 2011)

> لست تعلم ما انا صانع الان ولكنك ستفهم فيما بعد
> افهم ايه انك ممكن تكون شيلى الافضل طاب ليه تجرحنى عشان تدينى الافضل


ربنا لما بيجرح بيداوي
جايز بعتلك تجربه قاسيه قوي وحسيتي فيها ان الدنيا خلاص ماتت قدامك
بس صدقيني يا ميرنا
وانا مجربه احساسك دا انتي جبيتي واحد في سنه بس وبتقولي كدا
لكن في غيرك حب انسان لمده خمس سنين واستحمل عشانه حاجات كتير
مستحيل اي بنت تقدر تستحملها
وفي الاخر كل واحد راح في طريق
مش قادره اقولك الاحساس وقتها كان ازاي
لكن فعلا بعد ما فوقت من الصدمه
مش قادره اوصفلك فرحتي بان الهي اختارلي الصالح
واثقه انه هايبعتلي اللي يعوضني عن كل سنين المر اللي دوقتها
ادي لنفسك فرصه تفكري بعقلك دلوقت
وسيبي ربنا يبعتلك ويختارلك 
والمر اللي يختاره لي الرب احلي من الشهد اللي اختاره لنفسي صدقيني
عارفه انه صعب دلوقت بس بكره هتفتكري كل كلامي وتقولي 
ازاي انا كنت بقول كدا وبفكر بالطريقه دي

ربنا يعزي قلبك ويفرحك يارب
ويعملك الصالح وفي الوقت المناسب


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2011)

*
يارب يسوع من فضلك إسند بنتك فى التجربة ..إسندها وقويها ..عزيها يا إلهى
دى بنتك وانا مش هوصيك عليها لانك انت يا يسوع بتحبها محبة أبدية
ربى يسوع انت قولت لا ادعكم تجربون فوق طاقتكم .. واذا كانت التجربة فى نظرنا صعبة وبتجرح
لكنها من عندك فيها كلها الصلاح والحكمة والخير لاولادك اللى وعدتهم ان كل الاشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله.
يارب يا حنّان أثق إنك هتفرحها بس فى الوقت المناسب .

آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
برفع صلاتى مع صلوات أولادك
بشفاعة امى العدرا مريم والملاك ميخائيل وكل مصاف قديسيك آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح*


----------



## مرمرين (27 مايو 2011)

اعلمى بأن الله حكيم ويفعل كل شىء بحكمه


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2011)

​


----------

